

Ask HN: app is going viral, need help. - kodeshpa

Hi All,
I am android developer, due to diversified android market most of the time it's impossible to reproduce user problems in development environment?. On top most of issues are simply due to "no network access”, “missing sd card", "low memory" or use of unsupported devices. 
To solve problems i was facing, I built a very simple app called "DeviceDoctor" and found it very useful. Then I recently released it in android market. This utility is going viral. I am trying to get more marketing and reach out more people. Let me know how can i reach to large audience? I tried some very popular blogs but they are not taking me seriously.<p>Thanks
======
genystartup
Go and read <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2528382> . Big, popular blogs
are not the only way to go mate.

------
kodeshpa
link to application : <https://market.android.com/details?id=com.devicetest>

------
phlux
I assume this is _not_ the same as "DeviceDoctor.com"

You might want to be careful about the branding.

~~~
kodeshpa
Nope this is not the same , gosh do i need to rename my product ?? It is
DeviceDoctor by ZubhaLabs

~~~
phlux
I would recommend changing the name if you are this early and only just
starting to take off.

I might be willing to sell you DroidDoc.com if you were interested :)

~~~
kodeshpa
interesting, can you shoot me an email with your quote

